# Do 1 star ratings ever go away?



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

2000 trips, 3 one star ratings. Seems I acquired these a long time ago. They have never changed, and seems highly unlikely I would receive another 1 star as an old one was 'expiring'. Anyone have experience with this? My other ratings change as I would expect.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It takes 500 new ratings for each one star to fall off.
Of your 2000 rides, probably only like 800 have rated you.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

About 50% rate me, but still, seems like a while. Thx.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You do realize that one stars are part of the natural order of things right? Not having one stars is like not having the moon when the sun sets. People are OFF their meds and think these rates (which are based from 1970) (somehow) require limo like services, the fact you have 1 stars means you are doing everything right lol


----------



## DougHeffernan (Jan 2, 2019)

I have found that just slightly over half rate. I have all 5 stars, and have given all of my riders 5 as well except 1! They were miserably drunk, but I took care of them, went above and beyond, even went back to where I dropped them to bring them something that I realized they left in the back seat. I rated them a 1star, because I felt some of what they did would have been dangerous for other drivers. In turn I had to give an explanation which I did. I imagine they were notified and then I received a 1 Star in retaliation. That should not be possible, I called Uber to no evail.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DougHeffernan said:


> I have found that just slightly over half rate. I have all 5 stars, and have given all of my riders 5 as well except 1! They were miserably drunk, but I took care of them, went above and beyond, even went back to where I dropped them to bring them something that I realized they left in the back seat. I rated them a 1star, because I felt some of what they did would have been dangerous for other drivers. In turn I had to give an explanation which I did. I imagine they were notified and then I received a 1 Star in retaliation. That should not be possible, I called Uber to no evail.


Welcome to the forum.

In my opinion you should not be rating almost all pax 5 star unless they really were which is highly unlikely.(maybe you drive only days in a nice area?) If someone has exhibited bad behavior other drivers need to know it. Especially drivers working the 2 a.m. bar crowd really rely on a pax rating to decide wether to pick up or not. You aren't doing other drivers any favors rating them all 5 star. Don't ignore any bad behavior.


----------



## DougHeffernan (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> In my opinion you should not be rating almost all pax 5 star unless they really were which is highly unlikely.(maybe you drive only days in a nice area?) If someone has exhibited bad behavior other drivers need to know it. Especially drivers working the 2 a.m. bar crowd really rely on a pax rating to decide wether to pick up or not. You aren't doing other drivers any favors rating them all 5 star. Don't ignore any bad behavior.


I agree with you, I do drive in a nice area and not a lot of the drunk crowd, so most everyone has been just fine, but what I am saying is the one time I get somebody that's not, and I rate them as such, they were able to retaliate which should not be allowed because that just keeps people from being honest about it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DougHeffernan said:


> I agree with you, I do drive in a nice area and not a lot of the drunk crowd, so most everyone has been just fine, but what I am saying is the one time I get somebody that's not, and I rate them as such, they were able to retaliate which should not be allowed because that just keeps people from being honest about it.


Once you hit 500 rides the 1 stars don't hurt you that much. There is a lot that is unfair with pax rating you but it's just the way it is. When I was new the first time I got a 1* from a pax that scammed a free Uber ride I was really mad. The longer you drive the less you will care when someone does that to you. In December I got two 1* and didn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Yep. I've done 2000 rides. Got the one stars what seem like ages ago. Still got them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

At my current rate of driving (approx. 1000 trips per year) it will take me about a year to get rid of a fresh 1*. I'm trying to get rid of the (2) 3* and (1) 1* I have, without getting fresh ones of course. That should bump me up to 4.98.


----------

